# WTT Spring 2017



## lilmisscaviar

Any new ladies waiting to try spring 2017 feel free to join in! So far we have:

Flip Flop (spring) *2nd*
Reiko_ctu (January-March) *3rd*
Swedengirl (March) *1st*
Hersheybar (March) *1st*
Fluffycookie (late March/early April) *1st*
Bittersweet (April) *1st*
Kalonkiki (April/May) *3rd*
Heather.1987 (June) *3rd*
Mandaa1220 (June) *2nd*


----------



## swedengirl

Oh I do! We have decided March 2017! 

I am excited to have a date finally as it has been 2 years of baby fever hell!


----------



## Bittersweet

Me April 2017


----------



## Fluffycookie

late march/early april over here too! :) have been fighting baby fever for a while as well and decided spring is the time to try for our first ^.^


----------



## swedengirl

It is our first too. I am so eager for the spring to arrive now. Just trying to focus on getting my body in to tiptop fertile shape in the mean time and also got some good tips on the TTC forum about making sure we do things we want to do as a couple in the wait..... I realised it is only two cycles left for me now though. That definitely makes it seem closer!


----------



## Fluffycookie

swedengirl said:


> It is our first too. I am so eager for the spring to arrive now. Just trying to focus on getting my body in to tiptop fertile shape in the mean time and also got some good tips on the TTC forum about making sure we do things we want to do as a couple in the wait..... I realised it is only two cycles left for me now though. That definitely makes it seem closer!

aww it's so much harder to wait for the very first one, right? I keep eyeing up cute baby clothing everywhere *sigh* I'm doing everything to get my body ready as well :) working out regularly, started taking the supplements my doctor recommended, made sure I got my immunisations up to date, checked our finances. It's just a waiting game now and I'm sooo impatient! If I may ask, what contraception have you been using/are using? I've come off the pill a month ago but am worried my cycles won't be back to normal by march/april :(


----------



## swedengirl

Yes the wait is so hard! Trying so hard not to buy anything although I read somewhere it is nice to buy one thing that you keep in a box and look st while you wait and then eventually your baby will wear it and you'll remember when you were dreaming about him/her. And i thought that was a nice idea so might do that!

I'm also working out, eating good, and taking supplements. I'm also going to reduce my caffeine by switching to green tea.

I was on the minipill but stopped taking that in the summer. My periods regulated within a month coming off it. I actually starting temping last cycle so I could pinpoint ovulation and have a few non pregnant charts so I can compare when I begin trying.


----------



## Fluffycookie

swedengirl said:


> Yes the wait is so hard! Trying so hard not to buy anything although I read somewhere it is nice to buy one thing that you keep in a box and look st while you wait and then eventually your baby will wear it and you'll remember when you were dreaming about him/her. And i thought that was a nice idea so might do that!
> 
> I'm also working out, eating good, and taking supplements. I'm also going to reduce my caffeine by switching to green tea.
> 
> I was on the minipill but stopped taking that in the summer. My periods regulated within a month coming off it. I actually starting temping last cycle so I could pinpoint ovulation and have a few non pregnant charts so I can compare when I begin trying.

I'm really tempted to buy an outfit as well, but somehow I worry that it might be bad luck X) I only came off the (normal) pill at the beginning of November, so still waiting for my periods to become regular at this point :( I started tempting as well! I wanted to get used to it before I really "needed" it, so to speak :)


----------



## Bittersweet

2 girls in my work have announced prengnancies due a few weeks a part I feel sooooo broody!


----------



## Fluffycookie

Bittersweet said:


> 2 girls in my work have announced prengnancies due a few weeks a part I feel sooooo broody!

I always get extra broody when I see pregnant women or young babies as well *sigh* Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## Bittersweet

Countdown is on! Hurry up next year &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Hersheybar

March over here!! Counting down the days!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh I get so jealous when I see pregnant women. It is awful! I don't get jealous in a nasty way though--- just like "Oh I want that!!"


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I hear ya Swedengirl! I get the same way. I'm finding the wait so hard! What are you all doing while you wait?


----------



## Bittersweet

Honestly the top of them kept talking about their pregnancies today. Same day AF turns up. For me. 

We have Christmas and want to do some more home improvements so going to concentrating on this :) you?


----------



## swedengirl

Oh it is hard isn't it when you desperately want to be fully happy for them but there is this bit of you that is so jealous and wants to be pregnant!

I am hoping Xmas will keep me busy and then it will make the time go a bit quicker! I have this week started to look at nurseries on pinterest and even pushchairs- thought it might help speed up the time but think it will probably slow it! Any of you guys do that? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## Fluffycookie

swedengirl said:


> Oh it is hard isn't it when you desperately want to be fully happy for them but there is this bit of you that is so jealous and wants to be pregnant!
> 
> I am hoping Xmas will keep me busy and then it will make the time go a bit quicker! I have this week started to look at nurseries on pinterest and even pushchairs- thought it might help speed up the time but think it will probably slow it! Any of you guys do that? Or am I just crazy?

Hoping Christmas will distract me too, but at the moment I just keep imagening what Christmas with a child would be like X)

I may or may not have a secret pinterest pinboard full of cute baby ideas... :blush:


----------



## swedengirl

Fluffycookie said:


> swedengirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh it is hard isn't it when you desperately want to be fully happy for them but there is this bit of you that is so jealous and wants to be pregnant!
> 
> I am hoping Xmas will keep me busy and then it will make the time go a bit quicker! I have this week started to look at nurseries on pinterest and even pushchairs- thought it might help speed up the time but think it will probably slow it! Any of you guys do that? Or am I just crazy?
> 
> Hoping Christmas will distract me too, but at the moment I just keep imagening what Christmas with a child would be like X)
> 
> I may or may not have a secret pinterest pinboard full of cute baby ideas... :blush:Click to expand...

Haha I have a secret pinterest too!! :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

I need to invest in Pinterest! Worried il drive myself demented though asnim also desperate for oh tonpropose so itnwoukd be full of baby things/wedding things :( 

Yes it's anlottlenlike that especially as they are due in June and hopefully I am pregnant by then otherwise il feel all weird if that makes sense?


----------



## KalonKiki

Call me crazy but if I'm not pregnant this cycle after a whoops I'm seriously considering TTC in April or May. :blush:
I think the latest I'd like to TTC is September 2018. I'm not sure what's in store for me but I hope that you ladies will allow me to join you for now. :flower:


----------



## Fluffycookie

Bittersweet said:


> I need to invest in Pinterest! Worried il drive myself demented though asnim also desperate for oh tonpropose so itnwoukd be full of baby things/wedding things :(
> 
> Yes it's anlottlenlike that especially as they are due in June and hopefully I am pregnant by then otherwise il feel all weird if that makes sense?

No need to invest - pinterest is free! :) Do you know if he's planning to propose? Have you talked about it? Some men need a little nudge! I've had friends who've been with their partners for years and the men just never really had weddings on their radar, but when given enough hints, all but one of them proposed.


----------



## Fluffycookie

KalonKiki said:


> Call me crazy but if I'm not pregnant this cycle after a whoops I'm seriously considering TTC in April or May. :blush:
> I think the latest I'd like to TTC is September 2018. I'm not sure what's in store for me but I hope that you ladies will allow me to join you for now. :flower:

Hey, welcome, of course! How funny, depending on how my career situation unfolds, I might have to wait a little longer too. Coincidentially, September would be my "at the latest" to start TTC as well :) Would you be trying for your third then?


----------



## Bittersweet

Fluffycookie said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I need to invest in Pinterest! Worried il drive myself demented though asnim also desperate for oh tonpropose so itnwoukd be full of baby things/wedding things :(
> 
> Yes it's anlottlenlike that especially as they are due in June and hopefully I am pregnant by then otherwise il feel all weird if that makes sense?
> 
> No need to invest - pinterest is free! :) Do you know if he's planning to propose? Have you talked about it? Some men need a little nudge! I've had friends who've been with their partners for years and the men just never really had weddings on their radar, but when given enough hints, all but one of them proposed.Click to expand...

Invest time I should have said 

Yes I have actually asked if I get a diamond ring for Christmas and when he asked what I wanted for Christmas I said a diamond ring. 
Doubt il be getting one though :(. 

Welcome. I'm a bridesmaid in July 2018 twice so we have a small window April-August thennwill need to stop until the following April 2018 to start again. Some have asked why not just wait until April 2018. Mainly because I don't want to is why :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you! Yes this will be our 3rd baby and we want to go team :yellow: this time since we found out with our other 2 and we have one of each. :happydance: <3
I'm really excited. For a while we weren't sure if we wanted another or not and I hated not knowing for sure whether our family was complete or not. This scare gave us our answer so even if we aren't pregnant I'm grateful for it.


----------



## Fluffycookie

KalonKiki said:


> Thank you! Yes this will be our 3rd baby and we want to go team :yellow: this time since we found out with our other 2 and we have one of each. :happydance: <3
> I'm really excited. For a while we weren't sure if we wanted another or not and I hated not knowing for sure whether our family was complete or not. This scare gave us our answer so even if we aren't pregnant I'm grateful for it.

Oooh I'd be way to impatient to ever not know the gender! Must be so exciting when you finally find out then, though :) I think lots of people wonder about that "shall we have a third one?". My mum fought for my youngest sister, she always likes to say. I myself wonder if I'd have 2 or 3, my hubby is very firmly in camp "only 2" X) Who knows!


@Bittersweet crossing my fingers for you this Christmas! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

My hubs was pretty firmly in the only 2 camp as well and so was I before I had children. Now I could happily have between 4 and 6! :haha:
I was so impatient to find out with my DS and DD and I'm so glad that I did but my 3rd could be my last chance to find out at birth.


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi all! I'm starting TTC in June, so not too far off from all of you. We really want to wait until then so that we're heading into a spring due date.

My son Kyle was born November 2014! This will be #2 for us. I've had such a hard time waiting, but we needed to have time to get in a better place financially and get some time into my new job. I really want to try to lose 10 lbs by June but even when dieting, I'm majorly struggling to lose the weight!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Mandaa! I was just in TTC last June and March babies are wonderful. I really hope that you get your Spring baby. :wave: :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Kalonkiki I am right there with you at 4. My OH is pretty set on 2...

I haven't had my first yet though, so maybe I or he will change!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm pretty sure that I'll only be able to convince my DH to have a 3rd but I'll take what I can get! :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha we have agreed 3. But we will see


----------



## Fluffycookie

sounds like there is solid hope for convincing our other halves of a #3, yay :D


----------



## lilmisscaviar

We're set at 4. We're going to be trying to use Shettles method to sway for a boy to even out the numbers. This is still going to be our last baby, regardless of gender.

Is anyone that has another child/ren worried about dealing with them while going through 24/7 morning sickness? My biggest fear is how I'm going to cope with three other little ones with HG. I've had HG in my second pregnancy until 16 weeks and my third pregnancy until 18 weeks so I'm expecting it with any more.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think we accidentally swayed for a boy with our DS. We only DTD once that month and he wasn't planned. I'm pretty certain he was either an O Day or day before baby. Shettles may work for you. We purposely swayed girl with our daughter using pH theory and got her.
I'm also worried about dealing with 2 LOs while battling severe morning sickness. It was hard enough dealing with one LO during my second pregnancy but my morning sickness was slightly better the second time than it was the first time so maybe it will be even easier the third time. :shrug:


----------



## mandaa1220

What's the deal with the PH stuff? I've been reading about swaying on gender dreaming, mostly in relation to diet and super interested. I'd be happy with either but would love a girl.


----------



## Bittersweet

Ladies il need to leave this post oh just told me he isn't ready for a baby. Will need to consider my options really. He never said never. It he isn't really going to grow up :/


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope that you are able to come to an agreement you're both happy with.


----------



## Bittersweet

He said he wasn't sure why we had to put a date on it. I explained we havnt but we had agreed because of the situations. I'm still not clear what's happening but he did say we are still having one baby next year but he's not maybe understanding why you can't just decide at the time. I'm on the pill so he forgets these things


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry Bittersweet. I hope he decides that he's ready soon. :(
My DH isn't ready for another right now either, or anytime soon. We discussed the possibility of TTC in September 2018 but it's not set in stone. I'm hopeful though, I really don't want a big age gap between my 3rd and my other 2 LOs. :cry:

Mandaa I used RepHresh exactly as the directions state in the box as soon as my period ended and stopped using it as soon as O was confirmed with my temps. It lowers your vaginal pH level to 4.5 and also lowers the pH of any semen that enters to 4.5. One applicator full lasts 3 days and each pack comes with 4 applicators. I also had a lot of :sex: to help lower DH's sperm count which is supposed to sway girl as well but I think the RepHresh was the key to our sway. The last time I DTD was the day I got my positive OPK and I O'd the next morning.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry Bittersweet. Not very nice of your OH to mention it during the holidays :( I hope you are able to come to an agreement and we will see you back soon! :hugs:

Mandaa the lots of sex thing did help to conceive our girls lol. We dtd either everyday or every other day, a couple times even twice a day during our fertile period with both. I wasn't doing the diets or anything like that (unless I just have a very girly diet lol) and it worked.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We were hoping to try in January but I have a feeling it will more realistically be march because I still don't have my period yet! So I can wait with you! We have 2 girls already.


----------



## Bittersweet

He's talked about it and is still ok to try in March/April so I'm here again! 
He said he was messing about and also didn't see why we have to organise things but when I explained it all calmly he was more keen. Even down to telling his best friends he was planning it next year


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay! Glad to hear you're back Bittersweet! :hi:

I have updated my main post ladies. If there are any changes please let me know.

*Hershey* is this your first baby? I don't believe you said :oops:

I'm hoping to keep this thread going until we are TTC so feel free to write whatever you like. We're all here to support each other. How was everyone's holiday? Almost new year now so not much longer until we start TTC!


----------



## KalonKiki

It'll be longer for me. DH said that he's not ready yet. :cry:
I'm thinking the earliest we'll TTC is September 2017 and I'm hoping the latest will be September 2018.


----------



## Hersheybar

lilmisscaviar said:


> Yay! Glad to hear you're back Bittersweet! :hi:
> 
> I have updated my main post ladies. If there are any changes please let me know.
> 
> *Hershey* is this your first baby? I don't believe you said :oops:
> 
> I'm hoping to keep this thread going until we are TTC so feel free to write whatever you like. We're all here to support each other. How was everyone's holiday? Almost new year now so not much longer until we start TTC!

Yes it's my first :) 

Christmas was nice but I spent a lot of it thinking about next Christmas and hoping there maybe a new addition!


----------



## Fluffycookie

Hersheybar said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Glad to hear you're back Bittersweet! :hi:
> 
> I have updated my main post ladies. If there are any changes please let me know.
> 
> *Hershey* is this your first baby? I don't believe you said :oops:
> 
> I'm hoping to keep this thread going until we are TTC so feel free to write whatever you like. We're all here to support each other. How was everyone's holiday? Almost new year now so not much longer until we start TTC!
> 
> Yes it's my first :)
> 
> Christmas was nice but I spent a lot of it thinking about next Christmas and hoping there maybe a new addition!Click to expand...

WTT for our first too and spent all Christmas thinking about things to do on baby's first Christmas *dreams* Hopefully next year our Christmas pictures will include a big belly :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Jakob sorry to hear that I know how devastated I felt when oh did that to me


----------



## Hersheybar

Happy New Year! May this year be filled with baby dust for all of us! Xxx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Happy New Year ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple days. The holidays have been keeping me very busy. Hope you ladies are having a great day!

Hershey I updated my original post :)

I'm not big on resolutions since I never tend to stick to them anyways :oops: but I do wish that for all of us that a new baby is in store. I'm already charting to get an idea of my cycles long before we start TTC.


----------



## Heather.1987

Hi! Were wtt for #3 in june. I have a boy and girl and considering being team yellow for the next....which id never ever thought id even consider! Im actually dreading the whole thing! I want a big family and i want a 2 - 3 year age gap but hate ttc, being pregnant, and the first 3 months! After that i love it! I feel like i just had my baby and crazy to think well be starting again soon. It took me 10 months to get pregnant with landon. 1 month with chelsea (mmc). And 3 months with hadleigh. So who knows how long itll actually take. Im still bfing for another weeknor so then done. My cycles hage returned but super short. I typically have 35 day cycles and they have been around 20. So trying to not get pregnant right now! Decided to start getting my brain thinking about #3 and trying to get broody! Oh how i hate pregnancy!!!!! Oh and i want to lose 5-10 lbs to get back to prepregnancy weight.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome, Heather! I will add you to the group :)

I hear you on not looking forward to it. I've always wanted a big family too and want to have one more to round it out but I'm not looking to the first 3-4 months because of severe morning sickness. TTC is very stressful for me too. I have PCOS and it gets frustrating having annovulatory cycle after annovulatory cycle. I hope it happens quickly for all of us. Fx


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm right there with you ladies! I don't mind TTC as it's actually kind of exciting and DH and I catch very quickly but pregnancy sucks and I'm afraid of how hard it's going to be with 2 LOs to look after. I had debilitating morning sickness with both of my babies from 6-21 weeks. Literally 24/7 nausea and it took everything I had not to throw up even with the help of meds. Some days I'd throw up 3, 4, or even 5 times in that one day, usually if I forgot to renew my meds before I ran out. I'm also nervous about being so outnumbered. I grew up in a very big family and I want a somewhat big family myself but it's still a little scary to think about. I have to keep reminding myself that my kids will be older and more independent than they are right now. Part of me considered starting this year for a similar age gap to what my DS and DD have but it just feels too soon, DD still feels like a baby to me and I also feel like it hasn't been long enough since I had her for me to start trying for another yet. Hopefully I (and DH) will feel more ready next year.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi! Were wtt for #3 in june. I have a boy and girl and considering being team yellow for the next....which id never ever thought id even consider! Im actually dreading the whole thing! I want a big family and i want a 2 - 3 year age gap but hate ttc, being pregnant, and the first 3 months! After that i love it! I feel like i just had my baby and crazy to think well be starting again soon. It took me 10 months to get pregnant with landon. 1 month with chelsea (mmc). And 3 months with hadleigh. So who knows how long itll actually take. Im still bfing for another weeknor so then done. My cycles hage returned but super short. I typically have 35 day cycles and they have been around 20. So trying to not get pregnant right now! Decided to start getting my brain thinking about #3 and trying to get broody! Oh how i hate pregnancy!!!!! Oh and i want to lose 5-10 lbs to get back to prepregnancy weight.

we have a 1 month - 1 month - 3 months track record so I'm hoping for 1 or 2 months this time... it's actually a bit stressful because my baby is a 2015 baby and I only want them 2 years apart in school!! So if it takes us longer than 2 months we'll most likely have a 2018 baby making them 3 years apart :/


Oh and B vitamins always helped lengthened my cycles personally, after breastfeeding was done and after a mc.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I didn't purposefully make a resolution but I purchased a clean eating meal plan. Lots of meals with wild rice, beans, eggs, lean meats and lots of veggies. Tons of snacks too! Retraining my taste buds to like natural foods... anyways we started that yesterday. Not a resolution but we're trying it for a month before deciding what to keep ans what works for us and what not...


----------



## Flip flop

Hi. After waiting for almost 3 years ttc a second (DH wasn't ready), DH has finally agreed we can try in Spring! Horay


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome Flip Flop! I will add you :)


----------



## Flip flop

lilmisscaviar said:


> Welcome Flip Flop! I will add you :)

Thanks!!!


----------



## swedengirl

So I have just ovulated and realised I have one more ovulation before I am TTC. So one more full cycle. :happydance::happydance:

Sorry just wanted to share my excitement with someone and you lovely ladies understand it!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay Swedengirl! How exciting! :yipee:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's exciting, swedengirl! :happydance:
I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating right now too so I'm also one ovulation closer the "the one" but I have a lot longer to go. :haha:


----------



## Hersheybar

Swedengirl that is exciting!!! Not long to wait at all!! 

Congratulations lilmisscaviar!! 

Xxx


----------



## swedengirl

Thank you all! So nice to feel understood here! MY friends would think I would of lost my mind if I said that to them :haha:

And oh my! Did I miss a post? Congratulations lilmisscaviar!!


----------



## Hersheybar

I think a lot of what I say on here my friends would think I'm crazy! So you are in good company haha! 
Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## Flip flop

Hi I'm going to remove myself from this thread, have agreed with DH we are going to wait longer again :(


----------



## swedengirl

Flip flop said:


> Hi I'm going to remove myself from this thread, have agreed with DH we are going to wait longer again :(

Oh Flip Flop I am sorry! Hope you are doing OK!


----------



## Flip flop

swedengirl said:


> Flip flop said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm going to remove myself from this thread, have agreed with DH we are going to wait longer again :(
> 
> Oh Flip Flop I am sorry! Hope you are doing OK!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm not doing great but bearing up.


----------



## mandaa1220

:hugs: it's hard, but it will be totally worth it when you're in the same place at the same time. Waiting sucks, but just remember that in the grand scheme of times, it's just a little longer. Take this time to better yourself, your partner, your career and your finances.


----------



## Flip flop

mandaa1220 said:


> :hugs: it's hard, but it will be totally worth it when you're in the same place at the same time. Waiting sucks, but just remember that in the grand scheme of times, it's just a little longer. Take this time to better yourself, your partner, your career and your finances.

I know it will defo be worth it. I'm just going to keep focusing on getting in shape for now.


----------



## sarah34

Hey can I join please? 

We will be ttc our second baby march/April. I am hoping to have my copper iud taken out at the end of march. Getting excited now because it's half way through January already! 

I have very irregular cycles and I'm not sure if ovulating. I've always been this way I think but was on the pill for a long time before trying for my son and fell very quickly without a period after stopping the pill. Can't help feeling that this time may take a bit longer but trying to be positive. Xx


----------



## mandaa1220

sarah34 said:


> Hey can I join please?
> 
> We will be ttc our second baby march/April. I am hoping to have my copper iud taken out at the end of march. Getting excited now because it's half way through January already!
> 
> I have very irregular cycles and I'm not sure if ovulating. I've always been this way I think but was on the pill for a long time before trying for my son and fell very quickly without a period after stopping the pill. Can't help feeling that this time may take a bit longer but trying to be positive. Xx

Hi Sarah! I'll be TTC my second too and also got pregnant the first cycle we stopped preventing (we use withdrawal and NFP). I'm waiting a little bit longer than most of the ladies in here, as we're waiting until June/July, as I really do not want another winter baby :D


----------



## sarah34

mandaa1220 said:


> sarah34 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join please?
> 
> We will be ttc our second baby march/April. I am hoping to have my copper iud taken out at the end of march. Getting excited now because it's half way through January already!
> 
> I have very irregular cycles and I'm not sure if ovulating. I've always been this way I think but was on the pill for a long time before trying for my son and fell very quickly without a period after stopping the pill. Can't help feeling that this time may take a bit longer but trying to be positive. Xx
> 
> Hi Sarah! I'll be TTC my second too and also got pregnant the first cycle we stopped preventing (we use withdrawal and NFP). I'm waiting a little bit longer than most of the ladies in here, as we're waiting until June/July, as I really do not want another winter baby :DClick to expand...

I can understand that, my son is a June baby so I would like a winter/spring baby to even it out! :) 
What kind of things are you ladies doing to prepare or pass the time while waiting? I feel like ttc is all I think about at the minute!


----------



## mandaa1220

I have my days where I can't stop thinking about it, but the desire not to have another birthday so close to the holidays is super strong, so that's helpful. Plus, we'll be in a better financial place if we wait a little longer.

I'm going to start temping again soon. I'm also trying to focus on getting my body ready for another pregnancy, so lots of exercise and I need to shed some weight to feel comfortable again (about 8lbs).

I plan to have a home birth with the next one and I need to be physically ready for another labor.

Then, just focusing on my son and spending lots of time as a family of three!


----------



## Fluffycookie

I have days where I just need to distract myself as TTC seems to be all I can think about X) On those days, I try to get out or watch a good show on netflix or something like that.

Otherwise, I've been getting our house ready (nesting? ). Gone and got some furniture I've wanted for a long time, decluttered, rearranged, thought about what the nursery might look like. Also getting myself in shape! I excercise regularly, but I've been eating super unhealthily over the Christmas period, so gotta change that now to prepare! Oh and taking folic acid already as my doctor recommended it :)


----------



## KalonKiki

The second time around TTC was all I could think about most days. This time I'm much more relaxed about it and it's really nice. I'm feeling very patient and not in any rush. I think it's because I'm a seasoned mom now and I learned the hard way how quickly time really passes and I know my date will be here and my pregnancy will be over before I know it. I'm just not ready for that yet, I want to enjoy this time knowing that there will be another baby. I'm not ready to accept the fact that #3 will probably be my last yet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm totally going back and forth between desperate to be pregnant and ok with it not happening for a few months. It's so weird lol!! I have a new nephew so a little desperateright now! I want my own newborn, especially since my baby is turning into a full blown toddler in front of my eyes!!


----------



## KailaB24

Hoping its okay to post since this is for spring 2017.. but we are currently planning to start in July. Trust me it would be sooner if I didn't care to be preggo on our vacation, but I am just eager to enjoy one more period of relaxation and peace with DH (I also would like to drink a little and enjoy some delicious seafood):happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

KailaB24 said:


> Hoping its okay to post since this is for spring 2017.. but we are currently planning to start in July. Trust me it would be sooner if I didn't care to be preggo on our vacation, but I am just eager to enjoy one more period of relaxation and peace with DH (I also would like to drink a little and enjoy some delicious seafood):happydance:

I'm also June/July! I don't want a winter baby!!


----------



## sarine13

I would like to join! We have decided April 2017 :)


----------



## polkadotpixie

Please can you add me? We are WTT for #1 in March 2017? Thanks :)


----------



## Peonyrose

We are WTT for no.1 in April 2017. I am trying to get ultra organised and do lots of research. We haven't mentioned anything to anyone which is also quite hard as we are very excited! At least I can release here!


----------



## sarah34

So many people trying around the same time! Looking forward to see how everyone gets on! Xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Yes I'm super curious if it will be as quick as last time. We literally stopped preventing and I got a positive test within 3.5 weeks!


----------



## sarah34

mandaa1220 said:


> Yes I'm super curious if it will be as quick as last time. We literally stopped preventing and I got a positive test within 3.5 weeks!

Wow that was super quick! I fell quickly last time too, around two months between stopping pill and getting my BFP. I don't think it will be that quick this time round though! Xx


----------



## mandaa1220

I didn't think it would be that quick last time! I figured we'd NTNP before our wedding to get a head start and BAM! I was 8 weeks pregnant at our wedding lol


----------



## MrsB17

Hi all! Can I come in? We're waiting to try, hoping to start around the end of April, start of May. I'm really excited and the wait is killing me!


----------



## Fluffycookie

MrsB17 said:


> Hi all! Can I come in? We're waiting to try, hoping to start around the end of April, start of May. I'm really excited and the wait is killing me!

hey, welcome! :) are you trying for your first as well, or no 2 (or 3)?


----------



## MrsB17

Number 1 :)


----------



## Fluffycookie

Spring weather is commencing and I was wondering - is this group going to move to TTC together? When is everyone trying again? Depending on my cycles which are (sadly) longer and slightly irregular, I'll be starting TTC #1 late April or early May :) Only a little over a month to go. Can't wait!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm waiting until June!


----------



## Heather.1987

June for me too!


----------



## Fluffycookie

Good luck to both of you! :) Anyone still starting in April/May?


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## Fluffycookie

MrsB17 said:


> It's starting to seem less and less likely that we're starting any time soon. We were hoping for the end of April/start of May but OH's job situation is pretty dire at the moment so who knows... What will be will be though!

oh no, so sorry to hear that! :( will be crossing my fingers for you, hopefully the job situation will work itself out and then we can be TTC'ing at the same time ^^


----------



## KailaB24

May I be added to the list for April please? Our original plan was NTNP on vacation in July however DH has been pretty impatient and has talked me into moving it up. I was only hesitant due to the many things we have planned this spring/ summer until our vacation, however I have since rationalized that TTC next month had more pro's than con's. Pretty excited to say the least! :)


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## Fluffycookie

@MrsB
I totally know what that's like, I was so impatient when we didn't know when exactly we'd start TTC. That said, now that we know pretty exactly (mid April ^.^), I'm super impatient, too! I agree though that getting a move out of the way is a good idea, moving is super stressful. Hopefully everything will settle down for you soon!

@KailaB
Hey, welcome! :) Are you trying for your first or second (or third)? What kind of things do you have planned this spring/summer? So excited that we'll be trying around the same time, we can move over to the TTC forum together when the time comes ^^ If you haven't read my previous posts, hubby and I are both 28 and trying for our first. :)


----------



## KailaB24

@Fluffycookie hello! awesome I will have to join in that forum. DH is 27 and I am 25..sorry, I forgot to mention this will be our first as well :) thinking that's where our impatience comes from. The first week in April we have a trip to Tennessee with my in-laws, in May we have a Tom Petty concert and I will be turning 26, in June both my mom and mother-in-law will be turning 60 so we are planning a large family party, and in July we have two weddings and a vacation to Florida! Those are just things currently planned, others might come up due to my husband being a teacher and out of school. That's why I was a little hesitant on starting next month. _If_ we get pregnant right away, I'm praying for an easy first trimester... but we will see! Trying not to really stress about until it happens.


----------



## Fluffycookie

I guess with your first, there is no way of knowing what your first trimester will be like! I'm praying mine won't be too harsh either as I'm freelancing and thus can't really afford to take time off work... but like you said, that's something to worry about after getting a BFP :D


----------



## sarah34

Can I ask everyone's advice please? 

I have been having some stomach issues since beginning of Dec and to cut a long story short the blood test for celiac came back positive and I have an endoscopy appointment on 30th to confirm the diagnosis (if that's what is wrong) 

I have an appointment to have my coil removed on 27th but I'm thinking of cancelling. Basically, I have chronic diarreah which of course makes me feel drained and awful, it's not every day now but can be most of the week and mainly just the mornings. I'm really worried that I won't be able to cope with feeling awful from the stomach issues and a pregnancy at the same time. 

So what would you do? Would you wait and have coil out after I get a diagnosis, (could come back negative and I'm back to square one) or would you still have it out and see what happens? The biopsies after the endoscopy should be back within 2 weeks xx


----------



## mandaa1220

I would probably wait to have my health issues straightened out first. You don't want to cause more stress on your body.


----------



## sarah34

Thank you, I thought that too. I think I'll have my endoscopy and see what the results are then decide. X


----------



## Fluffycookie

@sarah34 
so sorry to hear that you've been having health problems! :( I think I would also wait for those to be sorted before TTC, extra stress can't be good especialyl in early pregnancy! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Sorry you're having health problems Sarah! I would probably wait as well you want your body to be in too condition for ttc. 

Well that's me finished my last period before we ttc so I guess we are now offically there!


----------



## sarah34

Thanks everyone. I am feeling particularly crappy at the moment so I am going to cancel my appointment until I get my biopsy results back. 

On a plus note, af started for me yesterday which means a 31 day cycle, shortest I have had for a while! X


----------



## Fluffycookie

@Bittersweet
Oh so exciting!! I'm in my last WTT cycle now and can't wait!!

@sarah34
glad to hear you had a shorter cycle, I would love to have a 31 day cycle... mine are always 40 days long :(


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies been a while finally got a date for implant removal and ready to try again hopefully a good year to conceive be nice to share the experience with others as had real good time on this forum with my first


----------



## Fluffycookie

bassit25 said:


> Hay ladies been a while finally got a date for implant removal and ready to try again hopefully a good year to conceive be nice to share the experience with others as had real good time on this forum with my first

hey fellow Brit! :) So when are you getting your implant removed/planning to start TTC? Are you hoping for a boy or girl with your second or are you team yellow?


----------



## sarah34

Fluffycookie said:


> @Bittersweet
> Oh so exciting!! I'm in my last WTT cycle now and can't wait!!
> 
> @sarah34
> glad to hear you had a shorter cycle, I would love to have a 31 day cycle... mine are always 40 days long :(

It doesn't happen very often unfortunately! Before that it was 60 odd days, (I lost count after a while!) 
Appointment had been cancelled. Bit gutting as I have had this date to look forward to for ages and now my stupid body means I have had to cancel. Need to get the endoscopy done and get results first though. X


----------



## bassit25

Fluffycookie said:


> bassit25 said:
> 
> 
> Hay ladies been a while finally got a date for implant removal and ready to try again hopefully a good year to conceive be nice to share the experience with others as had real good time on this forum with my first
> 
> hey fellow Brit! :) So when are you getting your implant removed/planning to start TTC? Are you hoping for a boy or girl with your second or are you team yellow?Click to expand...

16th April is removal date been talking about it long enough ha ha I am very much team yellow however the the boys are team blue


----------



## WIN79

We are on the same page at last (me and OH) and we will be ttc after next AF. Literally been waiting for this for 3 years.
I'm fairly sure it will be a stressful and long journey as i'm old :cry: but can't wait to get trying.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## swedengirl

Yay welcome to soon to be TTC Win! Hopefully your time TTC will be short!


----------



## Fluffycookie

WIN79 said:


> We are on the same page at last (me and OH) and we will be ttc after next AF. Literally been waiting for this for 3 years.
> I'm fairly sure it will be a stressful and long journey as i'm old :cry: but can't wait to get trying.
> Good luck everyone.

welcome! :) If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? Will you be trying for your first? Are you planning on tracking your cycle or doing anything in particular to support your TTC journey?


----------



## sarah34

So little update from me, my endoscopy got cancelled for tomorrow :( 

That puts us another 2-4 weeks back for ttc again! :(


----------



## Fluffycookie

sarah34 said:


> So little update from me, my endoscopy got cancelled for tomorrow :(
> 
> That puts us another 2-4 weeks back for ttc again! :(

oh no, sorry to hear that :( When will you get a new appointment and how long do you have to wait for results after?


----------



## sarah34

Yes, got another appointment but not until 20th April. It take 2 weeks for the results. I have a telephone call booked with the doctor for Monday and I am going to ask if it's dangerous for me to ttc now. I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## WIN79

.


----------



## WIN79

Fluffycookie said:


> WIN79 said:
> 
> 
> We are on the same page at last (me and OH) and we will be ttc after next AF. Literally been waiting for this for 3 years.
> I'm fairly sure it will be a stressful and long journey as i'm old :cry: but can't wait to get trying.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> welcome! :) If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? Will you be trying for your first? Are you planning on tracking your cycle or doing anything in particular to support your TTC journey?Click to expand...

Hi and sorry for the delay in replying. I am 37, 38 in July. I have been tracking my cycles for nearly a year and they are pretty regular and opk's are confirming a surge (although i know this doesn't mean i'm 100% ovulation). I also went for a AMH scan October 2015 and the lady said i had as many folicles she would expect to see for someone my age, so i am hoping at least that means i'm not entirely out of the race.

Anyone else my age?


----------



## Fluffycookie

sounds like you're all set for TTC :) I'm 28. and don't worry about taking a little longer to reply, I don't check WTT as much anymore now that i've officially moved on to TTC, so I don't always reply quickly either!


----------



## sarah34

Well endoscopy happened today so should know in the next 2-3 weeks if I have celiac. I will be asking doctor at that point if it's safe to ttc, wish me luck! X


----------



## mandaa1220

Good luck hun!


----------



## Fluffycookie

Fingers crossed for you, sarah! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Period showed up tuesday so this will be our last cycle wtt. So i might only have 1 period left until im preggo! If i were to get pg this cycle my due date would be January 30th. Earliest due date we want is february...so i think well be good to try next cycle! Im getting more excited about the idea. I hate being pg but im ready to add another little one... especially since my baby is a total toddler now! Im excited because for once i dont care at all about the gender...so im really excited about that! Ive always wanted a girl and now i have that!


----------



## sarah34

Thank you so much, I wasn't sure if anyone was still on this thread. Looks like we will be ttc around the same time. How are you feeling about it? Xx


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm still here! Holding out until June if I can make it that long.


----------



## Fluffycookie

I still check in here occasionally :) I'm expecting AF between today and wednesday, can already feel it coming on though, so I'm writing this cycle off. Next cycle should have an ovulation in late may (ugh long cycles), so excited for that ^^ Feeling impatient but most of all happy to finally be trying ^.^


----------



## mandaa1220

Just because it feels like AF is coming, doesn't mean that it is! I felt like that when I was pregnant with my son, but it never came! Don't count yourself out until she shows up completely.


----------



## sarah34

^^ this! 

I definitely felt like af was coming when I was pregnant with my son. When are you testing cookie?? X


----------



## Fluffycookie

I should get AF between Sunday and Wednesday (not 100% sure which day the ovulation was), so I want to test on the weekend, probably Saturday since Friday is a fairly long day. :)


----------



## sarah34

Look forward to seeing your tests!


----------



## mandaa1220

Good luck!!!


----------



## sarah34

AF started today, that means another 39 day cycle which is great for me as they are so irregular. Last cycle was 31 and the one before that was 64. Really want to get on with ttc now x


----------



## Fluffycookie

thank you everyone for wishing me luck! my temperature dropped massively today, so very little hope... no sign of AF yet though, but with my irregular cycles (I feel you sarah!), that doesn't mean much.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's safe to say that we aren't going to be TTC anytime soon as we're nowhere near ready but I want to wish those of you that are TTC lots of luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Heather.1987

My period came today so we are now officially ttc #3! Crazy weird feeling! Excited, scared, and nervous!


----------

